# '06 or '08 GTO?



## Barry (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to this forum so please go easy.

These past few months I have been giving a lot of thought and doing quite a bit of research to getting a new GTO/Monaro. Being that I live in Europe it would be quite a commitment to buying one since they aren't available here and I hadn't quite looked into the details of importing one yet so I wasn't sure which GM badge would have been stuck on it if I were to go ahead with it.

I found that there are subtle differences (correct me if I'm wrong) like there is no Nav available for the GTO, the climate control is analog rather than dual and digitalin the Monaro, I liked the white dials in the Monaro rather than the full color coded in the GTO, but I DO like the GTO front fender and grill much more to that of the Holden/Vauxhall.

The down to earth, no nonsence 2005 GTO design (minus the stupid functionless hood vents) was something I drew me to this car and I was quite confident about finally getting one. I'm usually a Volvo enthusiast so simple design is my kind of thing. GTO's are certainly not common in this part of the world and I was definitly looking for something with punch and that would/would not stand out if you know what I mean. The fact that it looked like any other regular car rather than a 400 hp muscle car was awesome to me. A nice sleeper.

Then I find out that the current Monaro is going to be phased out this year and the GTO in the US will follow the next year which brought on the fear that if I got it now, I would regret it if the new one would be just that little bit better, and then I find this:




























> *Spied: 2008 Pontiac GTO
> All-new all-American Mustang fighter
> 
> By Editors of Motor Trend
> ...


I'm guessing that sketch was somewhat based on the 1999 Concept Car which I think gives new meaning to the word *UGLY* in my opinion










So now I'm stumped. Having looked forward to ordering one, I find myself in a situation of whether to wait for the new model year or go ahead with one of the last few 06's out there. Anyone have any info as to what I would end up driving badge wise in the Netherlands? I'm guessing I would get service from an Opel dealership. What kind of issues are most common on the GTO and have they been worked out over the years? Are there any differences between the GTO and Monaro that I should know about? I know the Holden comes standard with the 5.7 whereas the GTO with the 6.0 LS2.

Any comments, feedback, news will be very appreciated
Thanks!


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Not too much help, but I'm paying cash for an '06 next year. I'll never finance again and the GTO as it is currently suits my "toy factor"....next to the boat! Since there's no real evidence an '08 will ever come to fruition, get the '06. Besides, the first year of a newer model typically has problems anyways. :cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Even if you do find a model you like, will it pass the safety regulations of your country? If not, you may not be allowed to register it. When the Manaro was sold here in the States as the GTO the fuel tank had to be moved from the lower rear of the car to the trunk to pass our safety standards. As for an 07 or 08 model, who knows? If G.M. knows, they're not saying mutch.(to my knologe) Good luck,though! :cool 04 Yellow m6


----------



## Barry (Sep 13, 2005)

Generally it is much easier to import cars into Europe, or specifically Holland, than it is to import into the US. The US has some of the weirdest regulations I've ever heard of. Sure over here we have laws like pedestrian safety which seems to be making its way over the US.

In anycase, I'm sure having a dealer bring one in will not be a problem. Worst case I can imagine would be that the car would have to be a LHD Monaro. I'm sure the biggest reason the GTO/Monaro isnt sold here is because of the engine size. 5.7/6.0 is huge in a country where 2.0 is already pretty huge.


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

I can't help but think of the small fortune you'll be paying for fuel. Having said that, if it's of no concern to your budget, you'd be one of the biggest pimps over there with the GTO. At least, that's my humble opinion.


----------



## Barry (Sep 13, 2005)

Can't imagine it being much different from people driving SUV's. I will hardly be driving to work as public transportation here is on a class of its own, but for all other times, indeed it will be a head turner, espcially when people hear the growl!


----------



## mang01 (Sep 17, 2005)

If you went for the Vauxhall (and swapped front ends with a US resident as some of themp refer the Holden front) I would wonder if you can get it thru a dealer since the 5.7 doesn't comply to Euro III emissions (6.0 is supposed to). If the 6.0 is too much a private import might work perhaps? That's presumably how Peter Hanenberger got on with his one-off black Monaro into Germany? His was a special build LHD (the perks of being the retiring MD of Holdens), the Vauxhalls would all be RHD as you suggest. Of course you could try looking for a Middle Eastern Chevrolet Lumina SS coupe which is of course LHD. But emissions compliance would again be an issue I suspect - they don't fit waht they don't need to normally.
btw the RHD (manual) comes with a right foot rest that the LHD doesn't, I believe.
Best of luck with it.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

mang01 said:


> btw the RHD (manual) comes with a right foot rest that the LHD doesn't, I believe.


The RHD right foot rest still controls the engine.


You might consider the Vauxhall suggestions. Here were my impressions of the differences between the UK Monaro and the GTO.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3488&highlight=Vauxhall


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Any news on the '08 GTO?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

snide said:


> Any news on the '08 GTO?


There is no 08'. With Bush signing into law the 35mpg fleet average, in all likely hood there won't be any, period. With hybrids being pushed and talked about as a possibility for Vettes the tiger we all have known may be turned into a kitten if ever we see another.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

*Thank the greenies for no new GTO's*

This is thanks to all these demi-gods like Al Gore who have pressured Bush into signing these right infringing laws into place. Bush was the guy who stood up for America on that Kiyoto crap if I recall right. Al Gore was the guy who placed the blame on America at these Bali Conventions. It is these damn global warming people who have screwed up the muscle car market. All these ass-****** scientists who promote theories they cannot even prove. The facts on global warming are out, and the number one fact is that the theory of global warming due to CO2 in the air cannot be proven. So thanks to the hollywood promotion of "factless science" AKA "global warming due to CO2 levels" we get to drive four-bangers. Thank the extreme left for further screwing this country up.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Barry said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum so please go easy.
> 
> These past few months I have been giving a lot of thought and doing quite a bit of research to getting a new GTO/Monaro. Being that I live in Europe it would be quite a commitment to buying one since they aren't available here and I hadn't quite looked into the details of importing one yet so I wasn't sure which GM badge would have been stuck on it if I were to go ahead with it.
> 
> ...


Barry,
Check the thread below and send Harry a PM asking him for specific details in how he imported his to Germany, along with what was required in getting it to comply to EU reg's. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/after-2-months-goat-got-go-15173/

There will be no 08 GTO and an 05/06 with low mileage can be had for a good price by searching the web at Used Cars, New Cars, Buy a Car, Sell a Car, Car Dealers - AutoTrader.com or Buy New & Used Cars, Research Prices, Sell My Car, Find Auto Dealers (use any USA postal zip code for a national search or try zip code 20001 for Washington, DC or 33309 for Ft. Lauderdale, FL). Shipping from the east coast to Rotterdam via container ship from Maersk Line LTD would be my prefered method if I lived in Holland. Again, Harry can provide you with a blue print in how and who can make it happen. You'll just need to alter it for importing to Holland instead of Germany. For this friendly advise I do accept case donations of Red Star Pils (lol).... for some strange reason unkown to me there is a difference from the domestic beer served in Holland and what the rest of the world drinks from Heineken. :cheers

Good luck in your search,
Red.


----------

